# FCB-flying crank blucky



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

Due to wind issues, im thinking i should go with a blucky instead of a cheesecloth ghosst for my fcg, so here is my dilemmaaa.....

how do i make the arms be fleible enough? they only move like 15 degrees....maybe hut glue some short pieces of string and cut off the male connecter(hehe, as i call it) for when you nomrally connect the bone? HMMMMMMMMMMMM


any ideas?


OH and also, what kind of UV paint should i use to make it glow blue? is that ritable?


----------



## -blank- (Sep 10, 2006)

Could try cutting some slits wide enuogh for the pegs to move around in
It would be easier than using string and probably last you longer to

I did that one year to make it easier to corpse bluckies


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I just ran rope through my arms, from the shoulders to the wrists.










I sprayed mine with UV glow in the dark hair spray.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

i have some blue UV hairspray, iwas wondering if it work.........i guess ill go for it.

anyway I just put string through the whole thing, its for tying up chickens in a rotessierie so it should hold.

it works really good, i havent hooked it up to my motor yet, but it seems good.


----------



## -blank- (Sep 10, 2006)

hey H how did u get ur blucky to look like that?


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

Did you replace the skull on your Blucky??? That is the best looking one I have ever seen. If not...please tell ...where did you get it?


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Yeah, HiblaGrande, where did you get him. He's great.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

way to hijack the thread....................

anyway im pretty sure that his is painted, the forearms taped and mached and the hands are from ACC.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Ya way to go Hib....


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

I just finished him and hes currently putting his arms up and down.....heres a video.
fcb.flv video by beepem - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid43.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid43.photobucket.com/albums/e381/beepem/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@e381/beepem/fcb


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey Beep - 
Great job on the FCB...
Looking at the picture of your workshop made me laugh... it's like the workshop of Dr. Demento!

Whos plans did you use for the FCB motor?


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

my plans!

the picture of that workshop isnt mine.......

its powered by an oscillating fan, a stick, some PVC, 2 pulleys and 2 zipties. and of course string and lots of tape.

some of my neghborhood friends came by and loved it, so many cars are stopping and staring lol


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

heres some pictures.


from the front with the plleys and pvc and then the fan


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

nice job on the blucky Beepem.

I did not intend to hi jack ya.
as for the head on mine I used a foam skull that Big lots had.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

thanks, i know ya didnt, i was just talkin.

the pvc is fairly invisible at night now that its sprayed black.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey Beepem - 

Do you have a longer video? I am in a cunundrum of having too much stuff to make for my first year. So as opposed to trying to build a FCG out of the marginally complicated plans online - I REALLY dig the ides of the ocsillating fan for year one.

However - I cant figure it all out from the pics you show. Any help may just earn you a prize!


----------



## Michigal (Jan 3, 2006)

edwood saucer said:


> Hey Beepem -
> 
> Do you have a longer video? I am in a cunundrum of having too much stuff to make for my first year. So as opposed to trying to build a FCG out of the marginally complicated plans online - I REALLY dig the ides of the ocsillating fan for year one.
> 
> However - I cant figure it all out from the pics you show. Any help may just earn you a prize!


Not that hard, edwood saucer. And not that expensive if you do it on the cheap like I did.
I used a wood frame as opposed to aluminum. The motor was $20, the hardware (nuts, washer) free from work (except for the switch), the plug is an old pc power cord, the crank was a bolt with handle I did at work (it's a bolt welded to 1/16 inch steel handle which I bent to a 90 degree angle), fishing line picked up at a yard sale for 50 cents, well, you get the idea.
With the exception of using a rotisserrie motor, which seems to not have a lot of torque, I used a lot of the ideas (like the wood frame and epoxying washers together as opposed to drilling) at Cheap and Easy FCG. 
Will post a video of how it looks (still to be built: a crypt) later.

Beepem, not trying to hijack your post either. And I also think plans (with a drawing if you have one) would be good, that's a really neat FCB. I think you posted them somewhere else, would you mind doing it in the how to section for easy finding? I could do something like that also.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

hi eds, i promise a full how-to from blucky adjusting to the mechanics by monday morning. itll be quite a read but its much simpler if you dont understand how the crank mechs work like me.

ill take like 20 pictures too. I'll do my best! and the longer video, i cant upload anythng much longer but ill see if i can make it low quality like this one and see how long i can get for ya.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Yeah - I'd love to see how-to's from the both of you...


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

ok edwood, how to is done. im adding pictures now


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

You da man! I mean - way to go kid! Let me know!


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

its done. check the site in my sig


----------

